# where to buy dextrose?



## pood (Jan 28, 2004)

well, my glutamine and creatine should be coming some time today


should i mix my whey protein and creatine together (currently don't have dextrose) for post owrkout shake

or should drink my whey protein shake and then take the creatine with some grapde juice?


where could i buy dextrose? health store like GNC or any normal grocery store?

i read somewhere thta i shouldn't be taking creatine and glutamine together

so i'm going to take glutamine pre and creatine post

and off days creatine morning and glutamine at night


----------



## ZECH (Jan 28, 2004)

try 1fast


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah I got my dextrose at 1fast, here ya go http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=510


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 28, 2004)

got mine there too.  not using it currently - but i've got it.  lol


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 28, 2004)

big tub of gatorade powder will do the trick


----------



## plouffe (Jan 28, 2004)

I use my mom's dextrose sweetner


----------

